# Well here I am....



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

I made it to the Life After Divorce thread. 

Signed the papers and gave them to her. She quietly said "thank you" and didn't seem to happy nor upset. This was after our "christmas". 1 gift each exchange and a movie. Took her home and asked her if she'd ever thought about calling to just talk. (not about us or anything, just talk) she said "noo... maybe a few times but no." 

I know I gotta wait on the judge, but nah. I'm not. Getting into the habit of calling her my "Ex"

Just got out of the shower, got my new clothes on. Gained a few pounds back but I"m still 30lbs lighter. Still looking good  Just gotta keep those Dollar Burgers out of sight. 

Fixing to go to town and find something to do. Smile at every freaking girl that smiles at me first.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Technically I shouldn't be here. I just filed today but mentally I've been here for a year or so. 2 years separation helped a lot. I probably SHOULD have done the D two years ago and then I would've been among those who are agonizing and missing their EX. I was there for a good, solid year or more. But being separated first made me stronger and more able to deal with what I have to do now, with the divorce proceedings looming. 

Good luck and hopefully this is a positive step forward.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks, and to you as well. I wish you well. 

Yeah, to he11 with 2 years man. I don't know how I put up with 3 months tbh.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

We haven't lived together for 2 years. Personally I don't get the whole "in house separation" situation. If you live together how are you separated? :scratchhead: I was lucky enough to be able to live on my own. It helped a lot. 

Technically I should've filed back then but mentally and emotionally I wasn't ready. I wasn't ready for a fight with him. I wasn't ready to admit that the marriage and relationship was over. In many ways my H was my best friend and I still wanted to be with him. I was hoping that by living apart we'd get along better and still be "friends with benefits". 

In some ways we did do better and sometimes it worked well. But his drinking and antics eventually did the trick. It pushed me away so that I no longer had any desire for him and my life. Now it's just pissed me off and I want no part of him. 

Onward and upward.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Freak On a Leash said:


> Technically I shouldn't be here.


Don't feel bad my divorce went through at the beginning of Dec and I'm still stuck in "Going through Divorce or Separation' thread. :scratchhead:


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

It's weird..I've been separated for two years and emotionally I'm pretty much done with my H. There are people here who are actually divorced but I can tell they aren't separated/divorced emotionally..they are still attached to their spouse, even though the papers have been signed and they are living apart.

Not so with me. I went through all the emotional upheaval and wrestled with my feelings plenty but in the past 6 months I really feel as if I've done the break mentally. It's quite a relief. 

By the time the papers are signed I either won't give a damn about him at all or I'll just be hating his guts completely. After what he's put me and my kids through this past week I'm voting on the latter.


----------

